# Brand new 624



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Got to use my new 624 today, works better than I expected, very impressive rooster tails and handled easy enough. Put a post up in the "General Discussion" thread with more details.
Thanks Coby7 for your review of the machine it was a big part of my decision process, works as advertised.
Bob


----------

